# Tysen swallowed a piece of deer antler



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Somehow he managed to chew off a piece of deer antler and swallow it I guess. All I know is the antler is shorter and I can't find the other piece anywhere. I also heard Tysen chewing very loudly earlier-I should have checked it out!

So I'm not exactly sure how big the piece he possibly swallowed is but I would guess approx. 1/2-1 inch. He is showing no signs of distress as of now. 

Anything I can do besides see if he passes it?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have heard that you can give him bread. It helps to bind around pieces. But if he starts try and throw up or problems pottying I would get him into the vet. Hopefully you will find the piece and he didnt eat it. Guess it is time to throw out that antler.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I would think he's gonna be OK, even if he swallowed the missing piece. I would watch him, make sure he goes #2. You should see the missing piece by tomorrow, it comes out pretty quick!

Chewie is horrible at eating stuff, just the other day I found a stuffed toy they had in his poo. Don't know about this dog!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Are you sure he swallowed it, and didn't just wear it down? I have been amazed at how much and how quickly my one girl can take an antler down when she goes to town on it. A small piece like that is pretty difficult to break off, unless it is an Antlerz product-they are softer than regular antlers and do break apart.

If it is only a piece about 1/2", I wouldn't worry too much. Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

After seeing a whole corn cob transit Caue's system I would not worry too much about a small chunk of deer antler. Like the others have said, keep a close eye on all poops and changes in activity levels. If you see anything unusual it will be time to call the vet.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Are you sure he swallowed it, and didn't just wear it down? I have been amazed at how much and how quickly my one girl can take an antler down when she goes to town on it. A small piece like that is pretty difficult to break off, unless it is an Antlerz product-they are softer than regular antlers and do break apart.
> 
> If it is only a piece about 1/2", I wouldn't worry too much. Just keep an eye on him.


Well no I'm not positive but he has had the antler for a long time and when I looked at it a while ago there was a significant chunk missing. I guess it's possible he wore it down because I thought they would be difficult to break off as well, but I've never seen him chew on anything enough to wear an antler down that fast.

I will be keeping an eye on him though, hoping he passes it so I at least know what happened to the piece. Antler is in the trash already.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> After seeing a whole corn cob transit Caue's system I would not worry too much about a small chunk of deer antler. Like the others have said, keep a close eye on all poops and changes in activity levels. If you see anything unusual it will be time to call the vet.


If only it were that easy. He caught a stomach bug at daycare (vet says its possible) so he is already not eating much and having diarrhea and sleeping a lot! So this will be a little bit harder to determine but I've got my eye on him!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I posted a thread about deer antlers breaking:

This is what Tucker did so I took them away. I'd just keep a close eye on him for sure. I'm so glad my husband heard the broken piece rolling around in Tucker's mouth and got it away from him before he swallowed it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Are you sure he swallowed it, and didn't just wear it down? I have been amazed at how much and how quickly my one girl can take an antler down when she goes to town on it. A small piece like that is pretty difficult to break off, unless it is an Antlerz product-they are softer than regular antlers and do break apart.
> 
> If it is only a piece about 1/2", I wouldn't worry too much. Just keep an eye on him.


This was my thought exactly. And I, too, have found the Antlerz seem mealier..... I'm not a fan of those. The ones from Petexpertise are great.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> This was my thought exactly. And I, too, have found the Antlerz seem mealier..... I'm not a fan of those. The ones from Petexpertise are great.


You would not believe how hard the antlers are that I purchased. You would think there is no way they could break a piece off. They are in no way Mealy (sp). I think I could use them as a hammer.


----------

